# What's the difference between...



## ChocoGrace (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum and am trying to do my homework in my search for a furbaby. Special thanks to Stacy, who has been a great help, already!

Having learned about byb's, I realized that a litter I am planning on visiting tomorrow is from a byb. She is about 2 hours away from me, I am in San Diego, CA. This byb seems more of a small, hobby breeder, grandma-type. We had a great conversation, she loves her dogs, won't let them go before 12 weeks and emailed me pics of the dam and sire, which have "champion backgrounds". She's answered all my questions thus far, and not 10 minutes ago I have already sent her more, specifically regarding testing and pedigrees. She's asking $1150 for her female baby. After researching and learning so much from this forum, I am amazed at the technicalities and specifications a reputable breeder has to be able to handle. The confusing part is, I found this byb on the AKC website (but not on AMA)! Does that mean anything?

Also, AKC mentions parent clubs and liscenced breeders, so I am also confused about that. Is that another tier...or perhaps the "real" responsible show breeders? That said, I also went ahead an emailed some of the show breeders mentioned on this forum (cross your fingers).

Thanks in advance, for all your wonderful advice!

-Grace


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum and am trying to do my homework in my search for a furbaby. Special thanks to Stacy, who has been a great help, already!
> 
> ...


Hi, Grace.

If you believe the breeder is a BYB, my advice is stay away. I would be curious though, to know what testing she does on her sires, dams and puppies. 

Being AKC doesn't necessarily mean 'reputable', I am sorry to say.

Personally, I'd stick with the show breeders recommended here. 

Good luck with your search for your baby. You are in the right place to get help in finding one.

Sheila


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

Go see her operation for yourself. If you like what you see and find a pet you want, go for it. I wouldn't base what I do solely on the opinions here.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If you decide to go with this breeder, at the very least, please do not seal the deal without a bile acid test at about 12 weeks. Make sure you see the results. This will help you avoid potential heartache later. 

Here are some threads that may be of interest. 

Question About Genetics
There are a lot of great posts in this thread but be sure to read #123 from Tonia of Rhapsody Maltese, one of the most experienced and respected breeders in the U.S.

Liver Shunt Diagnosed


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A puppy is AKC registerable if both parents were registered. It says nothing about the quality of the puppy. However, AKC is the only reputable registry in the US that a Maltese breeder would be using. Anything else is an indication of a BYB or mill. 

License refers to a license with the USDA. Most often this indicates the breeder has a large operation and is a mill. Though, there are some reputable breeders who are licensed due to state/county laws.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Also, AKC mentions parent clubs and liscenced breeders, so I am also confused about that. Is that another tier...or perhaps the "real" responsible show breeders? That said, I also went ahead an emailed some of the show breeders mentioned on this forum (cross your fingers).
> 
> Thanks in advance, for all your wonderful advice[/B]


If the person has placed an ad on the AKC site, you can only do that IF you have registered your puppies through them and both parents are registered through the AKC too. This can be a good thing because they are the most reputable registry in the USA, but it's not absolute. 
The AMA (American Maltese Association) is the big parent club for Maltese People. You can be a breeder, fancier, and not even own Maltese to join. There are many good breeder's who are not members of the AMA. In fact one of the best breeder's Tammy Simon is not a member of the AMA because they won't allow her to join. She is good. 
Lisence is usually as a hobby breeder for the county or city they live in. Then there is USDA licensing that usually means you are a large facility with many different breeds. 

Tina 
Http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com 


[/font]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Go see her operation for yourself. If you like what you see and find a pet you want, go for it. I wouldn't base what I do solely on the opinions here.[/B]



There's more to "seeing her operation". I believe much research needs to done.

And yes, there are many, on this forum, which I would form an opinion based only on their opinions.

We do have some very knowledgable, long-time posters. Their opinions are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=527238
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I were to ever get another Maltese, I guarantee you that I would base my decision on opinions I got here.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=527238
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[attachment=33949:goodpost.gif]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

IMHO, don't risk it....find yourself a reputable breeder who breeds quality maltese. you don't want to end up with a dog like massimo, bless his little heart.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> IMHO, don't risk it....find yourself a reputable breeder who breeds quality maltese. you don't want to end up with a dog like massimo, bless his little heart.[/B]


Or Lady......

Unless you plan on winning the lottery to pay for all those medications and vet bills. Lady's run me close to $5,000 a year now. :w00t:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

You mentioned you have learned a lot from Stacy. My suggestion may be way off here. But if you can wait awhile to get your new baby, why not wait until Stacy has her next litter and see if she has a puppy that is not show quality. I am sure you will get a well rounded healthy baby from her. And the majority here will probably agree. 

Another thing I always tell people is to follow their heart. Your heart has led you to asking questions so you must really be doubting this breeder. And if it were me and my heart was doubting her I would go the other direction. 

Good luck in your search for your new baby.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> You mentioned you have learned a lot from Stacy. My suggestion may be way off here. But if you can wait awhile to get your new baby, why not wait until Stacy has her next litter and see if she has a puppy that is not show quality. I am sure you will get a well rounded healthy baby from her. And the majority here will probably agree.
> 
> Another thing I always tell people is to follow their heart. Your heart has led you to asking questions so you must really be doubting this breeder. And if it were me and my heart was doubting her I would go the other direction.
> 
> Good luck in your search for your new baby.[/B]


Thank you for the suggestion here but I'm not sure how comfortable I am with it, LOL! The people who have/are getting my puppies are people who 'found' me off of SM and I directed them to this site (you know this especially since you introduced me to Carolee!) I won't be having another litter until october, at the earliest, so that's a long time away! I only have one female until Caira is 'of age' (and finished) so I sure wouldn't want anyone to 'wait' for a puppy from me. And I also have a feeling I'll have a hard time parting with any of my little baby Caddy girls!

Thank you for the thought, it's appreciated. But I sure don't want to push my puppies on anybody and I hope the OP didn't get the idea that I was! Luckily there are a lot of good breeders in California that I was able to direct her to and hopefully she'll find her perfect baby. :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=527488
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry if I have made you feel uncomfortable. That was my last intent. 

Hopefully with your guidance the OP will find a healthy well adjusted baby.


----------



## ChocoGrace (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! I will certainly take everything you said into account. LOL, and Stacy, don't worry...now I hope you don't feel weird. :blush: 

Also, yes, I will be taking my time and, as one member put it, "following my heart". Having a new puppy is special and just needs to feel 'right'. This not something I want to rush, I want to make sure I get my own little treasure fluff so I am willing to hunt, research, wait and contact breeders!

In the mean time, I'll be drooling over all of your babies!


----------

